# Your Dirty Little Secret



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/20)

No this is not 50 Shades Of Gray secret confessions you perve.

This is just for fun and for a lekker laugh:

Say something weird about yourself. The sky is the limit.

So to get the ball rolling and praying someone responds to this post, in the hopes that the voices stop talking to me:

I love Rocky films, a lot. Ive seen all the movies more times that i would like to admit. But I still get chills when he donners the oke in the last round.

Also, I still have dreams about being a Super hero.

P.S. Im almost 40.

P.P.S. In my dreams, im Spiderman

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Akil (3/5/20)

Shhh... don't tell anyone, but I have the same obsession with Austin Powers. Yeah baby, yeah!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dwarfy (3/5/20)

30 years old and still get teared up when I watch animations with my daughter, always have the best endings i.e. Coco, how to train your dragon etc. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> 30 years old and still get teared up when I watch animations with my daughter, always have the best endings i.e. Coco, how to train your dragon etc. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a winner bud!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (3/5/20)

I love country music - good ol' Dolly Parton-type. I always play country music when I drive.

Many years ago we had a company Xmas lunch at a restaurant. Just for a laugh I hired a Dolly Parton wig. After Hors D'oeuvres I excused myself, went to the Ladies and donned the wig. I was already dressed kind of appropriately, with a flowing country-style skirt and tight, low-cut black T-shirt. I came back into the restaurant with a tape playing Jolene (organised by a friend and colleague) and me singing along. What a hoot!

After the lunch I paid a surprise visit to friends of mine. Still wearing my wig I knocked at the door. She opened it and asked, "Can I help you?" She didn't recognise me at all!!!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/5/20)

Great thread, @SmokeyJoe !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/5/20)

I often talk to myself, like have proper discussions, when I’m seated for lunch or supper and it starts in my mind then , facial expressions, hand gestures and if not interrupted by a shocked look from my wife or by the kids I can even talk loudly! I must admit it wasn’t simPle for my wife the first few years but now she kinda made peace that she signed for a long stay in the asylum 
P.S: no I don’t need a psychiatrist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (3/5/20)

Grand Guru said:


> P.S: no I don’t need a psychiatrist!



All crazy people say that

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (3/5/20)

When I'm on my way to see someone for whatever reason or to go do something, I create scenarios in my head on the outcome of whatever I'm on my way to do. Sometimes it gets really weird.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (3/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I love Rocky films, a lot. Ive seen all the movies more times that i would like to admit. But I still get chills when he donners the oke in the last round.



This one?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/20)

Adephi said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 195434


Thats the one. The poster is just missing the boxing gloves

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I often talk to myself, like have proper discussions, when I’m seated for lunch or supper and it starts in my mind then , facial expressions, hand gestures and if not interrupted by a shocked look from my wife or by the kids I can even talk loudly! I must admit it wasn’t simPle for my wife the first few years but now she kinda made peace that she signed for a long stay in the asylum
> P.S: no I don’t need a psychiatrist!


I have the same habit. I used to get stares and smiles from people when I used to do this in public transport in Mumbai. 
Do u know that a study suggests that people who talk to themselves have a higher IQ

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/20)

That I love watching crime drama with geniuses in them. I secretly think I am one of them crime busters lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/5/20)

@Hooked, I am also "Stout" for some good country music! 

I can only use a towel once, then it needs to be washed. If I go on a trip, I pack a towel for each day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have the same habit. I used to get stares and smiles from people when I used to do this in public transport in Mumbai.
> Do u know that a study suggests that people who talk to themselves have a higher IQ


Yeah that's my excuse as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/20)

Heres another biggy:

I love pineapple on pizza.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Can relate 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres another biggy:
> 
> I love pineapple on pizza.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/5/20)

I like to wave goodbye to my drol before I flush it on its journey.

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I often talk to myself, like have proper discussions, when I’m seated for lunch or supper and it starts in my mind then , facial expressions, hand gestures and if not interrupted by a shocked look from my wife or by the kids I can even talk loudly! I must admit it wasn’t simPle for my wife the first few years but now she kinda made peace that she signed for a long stay in the asylum
> P.S: no I don’t need a psychiatrist!



Highly smart, clever and intelligent people does that. It's a given. 
You'll learn how to disguise it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres another biggy:
> 
> I love pineapple on pizza.


Hellz yeah I also love drinking the juice out of the tin too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/20)

zadiac said:


> When I'm on my way to see someone for whatever reason or to go do something, I create scenarios in my head on the outcome of whatever I'm on my way to do. Sometimes it gets really weird.


A person who is analytical will always do that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> 30 years old and still get teared up when I watch animations with my daughter, always have the best endings i.e. Coco, how to train your dragon etc. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



awww I'm the same. I cried watching Balto lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (4/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> A person who is analytical will always do that.



True, but my scenarios go places Hollywood horror writers dream of...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (4/5/20)

Amateurs, the lot of ya!

Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/20)

Hachiko, auto wash for the souls windows, 
When reading is see the scenes and the world is tuned out, I’m not on this planet any more.
And I love to “feel” music, not just listen to it. Best is on the floor with eyes closed, but not earphones, they seclude you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Dwarfy (4/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> I like to wave goodbye to my drol before I flush it on its journey.



Ha ha that’s lank funny bro! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/20)

zadiac said:


> True, but my scenarios go places Hollywood horror writers dream of...


Yeah same here. Surprised I havent been held up at gunpoint or robbed yet. Must have been the training I received as a teenager plus my work as a junior firefighter always had me on high alert in fire season.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/5/20)

Another one of my guilty pleasures:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Another one of my guilty pleasures:




Oh my flip! I just got slapped in the face with the memory train... Damn. I was obsessed with that song

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/5/20)

BeaLea said:


> Oh my flip! I just got slapped in the face with the memory train... Damn. I was obsessed with that song


Welcome to the otherside my friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/20)

I tie rubber bands around my socks before throwing them in the laundry basket and I wash them still tied together. That way, I never have one of a pair getting lost. And when I hang them up, they must be in order of size. All the short ones, then all the longer ones, so that it looks tidy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/20)

Hooked said:


> I tie rubber bands around my socks before throwing them in the laundry basket and I wash them still tied together. That way, I never have one of a pair getting lost. And when I hang them up, they must be in order of size. All the short ones, then all the longer ones, so that it looks tidy.


There is medicine available for you....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Christos said:


> There is medicine available for you....


It probably won't help ,but it's a consolation.
Hence we use CBD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

I have been washing my hands long before Corona. Was afraid to say it I need some time, but it's out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

I learned more afrikaans from Jack Parow than all of my afrikaans teachers combined (covers face in shame)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (9/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> I like to wave goodbye to my drol before I flush it on its journey.



Funniest post of the week @blujeenz 
That cracked me up
LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/2/22)

Starting up this thread again:
Sometimes when kids want to sleep at grandma, i buy myself a bottle of wine and watch romantic romcoms until i start co cry like a little b1tch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/2/22)

Hooked said:


> I tie rubber bands around my socks before throwing them in the laundry basket and I wash them still tied together. That way, I never have one of a pair getting lost. And when I hang them up, they must be in order of size. All the short ones, then all the longer ones, so that it looks tidy.


LOL I have the same problem - all the socks must pair up on the washing line or it drives my OCD crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (28/2/22)

I see dead people.

I also cannot use cream, it irritates me so much that I have to shower if I even think of it on me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (28/2/22)

I avoid crazy people, I will talk to them on a forum, in real life I run like hell

I firmly believe crazy is contagious.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (28/2/22)

Stranger said:


> I avoid crazy people, I will talk to them on a forum, in real life I run like hell
> 
> I firmly believe crazy is contagious.
> View attachment 251188


Why do you talk to me then? I’m a Gemini, and my twin is a evil bastard.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (28/2/22)

In real life both of me will run

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/2/22)

Stranger said:


> I avoid crazy people, I will talk to them on a forum, in real life I run like hell
> 
> I firmly believe crazy is contagious.
> View attachment 251188


Stop talking about me. The voices are not my fault

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (28/2/22)

I also have the complete Robotech series and watch it at least once every two years from start to finish. Love that show. Now you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/2/22)

zadiac said:


> I also have the complete Robotech series and watch it at least once every two years from start to finish. Love that show. Now you know.



Damn... I need to watch that again, did bookmark it on My Family Cinema, just need to wait for a weekend that the Mrs is working again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/3/22)

I share a birth date with Sylvester Stallone and the fact that he shouted 'Adriaaaaaaann' (my name IRL) in Rocky made me feel very special for many a year.

Other than that, I love a good RomCom or just a Romatic movie every now and then with Love Actually probably being my all time favourite movie. I still cry every now and then watching it (seen it more times than I can remember and it's the only movie I've bought the original of, decoded it to my PC and have not deleted since whereas every other movie, after I watched it, it gets wiped, even Deadpool).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I often talk to myself, like have proper discussions, when I’m seated for lunch or supper and it starts in my mind then , facial expressions, hand gestures and if not interrupted by a shocked look from my wife or by the kids I can even talk loudly! I must admit it wasn’t simPle for my wife the first few years but now she kinda made peace that she signed for a long stay in the asylum
> P.S: no I don’t need a psychiatrist!


I even argue with myself sometimes. And I've lost a few as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Damn... I need to watch that again, did bookmark it on My Family Cinema, just need to wait for a weekend that the Mrs is working again...


My Family Cinema is the BOSS!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/3/22)

You deleted Deadpool

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (2/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I share a birth date with Sylvester Stallone and the fact that he shouted 'Adriaaaaaaann' (my name IRL) in Rocky made me feel very special for many a year.
> 
> Other than that, I love a good RomCom or just a Romatic movie every now and then with Love Actually probably being my all time favourite movie. I still cry every now and then watching it (seen it more times than I can remember and it's the only movie I've bought the original of, decoded it to my PC and have not deleted since whereas every other movie, after I watched it, it gets wiped, even Deadpool).



Elon Musk is one day older than I am, but I don't think he's ever said my name...not that I know of.....lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (2/3/22)

...I wanna be an Island Boy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

